# Yes. It's "Like" a German Shepherd



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So..my boss lets me bring Jax with me today because have someplace to go with her after work. 

I walk in and one guy says "So, is that like a german shepherd?"

uhhh...yeah it's "like" a german shepherd...

"So why is it so skinny?"

Skinny? You can't even feel her ribs...are you kidding.

"Oh...maybe the german shepherd I know is just fat"

ok...I"m going to take my skinny, german shepherd like dog and go to my desk now...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHHA
I would have said no its a Rat 
OMG


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

People are ignorantly used to fat dogs lol.

When someone has a healthy, lean, athletic dog, many people think they're anorexic lol.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Too many youngsters have to stick the word like in all their sentences.............




Like well, you know, like this as well .

Ending half your sentences with as well is another of my hot buttons.....










Pedantic Powell


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'm a big believer in keeping your dog slender... guess I'm going to hear that when Denali gets older. :sigh:


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcHAHHA
> I would have said no its a Rat
> OMG


then told him...."here's your sign"....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Another one just asked me if she was a pure bred. When I first got her I knew there were B&T saddle backs, blacks and whites. I never knew there were blanket backs but holy cow folks!!! What else does she look like??!!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

My mom is getting Jaxson in a couple weeks when I take him up. The guy at the pet store is concerned for her since she's getting a male and those can get to 150lbs and are aggressive. Ugh, she just blows him off, but she's never had a male. I've assured her they're no more aggressive than girls, and if it's 150lbs somethings seriously wrong. Idiots. (not my mom, guy in pet store).


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

some people, I get that sometimes with my LCGSD some people is amazed that they come that way


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I was asked once about Max, "is that a real German Shepherd"?, I said no, its a fake from china


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Andrew brought Grimm with him when meeting someone from Craigslist to sell an iPod. The father of the teen buying the iPod saw Grimm and asked, "is that a 'full-blood' German Shepherd?"

Andrew replied, "I sure hope so; if not, we're gonna have to take him for a transfusion."


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Its a rare breed.. Like its a miniature shepherd.. Like a min pin. Yeah something along those lines.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Someone once asked me if my white GSD is an albino...


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Ihave a long coat and people often ask what is she, or is she a mix. I understand to a point cause prior to getting her, I did not know about LC's.

One of my beef's with the american dog owning population as a whole is the tendancy to fatten them up to a point they look like little (or big) sausages. Dogs will only get this way if we feed them too much and exercise them too little. Met a neighbor's lab the other day and actually made a comment, (which I should not have) but his excuse was, she's very active. (Yeah, but when she's older, she'll be cirppled with all that extra weight.)

Anyway, did not want to hijack this thread with my rant.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: kenkI was asked once about Max, "is that a real German Shepherd"?, I said no, its a fake from china












People are so dumb!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SlaenIts a rare breed.. Like its a miniature shepherd.. Like a min pin. Yeah something along those lines.










oh if only I'd had my coffee by then


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08So..my boss lets me bring Jax with me today because have someplace to go with her after work.
> 
> I walk in and one guy says "So, is that like a german shepherd?"
> 
> ...


Man you folks are cold.


----------



## CharlieBoy (Feb 15, 2009)

The first time someone told me my boy was too skinny, I was horrified and felt like a horrible owner. It didn't take me long to realize they were wrong, though.

It was a nutro sales rep. at pet co of all people... She asked if he was a shelter dog which really surprised me; he is but looks purebred. She "could tell" because he looked too skinny. You could hardy feel his ribs as well. You definitely couldn't see them.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

A lot of people tell me my dog looks good (puppy, sorry) and ask if she's purebred. Somebody told me today that she didn't even LOOK like a GSD. Are you kidding me? You say you own one and you cannot recognize a puppy?! Her excuse was 'oh, how old is he again?" "SHE is 17 weeks.."
Like the pet store today.. The girl kept saying HE and I kept replying with SHE. Done this ever since I brought Vida in at 8.5 weeks.
I don't understand.. Pink collar, pink leash.. nothing under her belly
I just finally went with black, sigh.
When I tell people that no, she's been a ham lately (she is. my trainer told me to cut down her food or something because I just upped it) and she's FAT for a gsd.
NO waistline for a few days there. I wish we could have learned about dogs in school.. would have made the world a better place.
The way I see it (don't take offense) since we, as the world, are getting bigger waistlines.. so shall our pets.
Horrible, horrible.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL, when we relocated here, we worked with a relocation company, they had to provide a place for us for 30-60 days.....anyway, of course they had to know about the dog, breed, weight etc......but the funny thing is, according to the firm.....she has gained a lot of weight, we listed her as 64lbs, then somehow it jumped to 80, and THEN it got bumped up to 150!!!! One of the people from my hubby's HQ always jokes with him about it, and asks about our "200" lb dog.........hehehe, I figured people didnt believe a GSD could only weigh 60 lbs so they "fixed" our obvious mistake....


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The sad reality is most of society is used to fat dogs (animals in general) and tell others their pet is fat because they love them so much.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

littledmc17 said:


> HAHHA
> I would have said no its a Rat
> OMG


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

haha...you guys are cracking me up.

I did have someone ask if Kellan was a purebred GSD puppy (he's 4 1/2 months). I wanted to say "no, he's a new breed called the pygmy shepherd, that's why he's so small".


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

I've gotten the whole "What is he?" and "Is he purebred" A LOT, but I guess that's understandable considering he's a long coat.

What's got me annoyed the most though, was the petco trainer lady who tried to convince me to take her class, kept telling me how his right ear "was going to have a lot of trouble standing up" even though it was already standing with a slight "collie flop"  (kinda ironic too that the NEXT DAY the ear went straight up) and that my pup was a pretty "sable", wasn't aware my puppy was a sable...

Sometimes you just gotta shake your head and walk away. I couldn't imagine the frustration that comes with owning a Black or White GSD, I doubt 70% of dog owners out there would even know what it was.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Rerun said:


> The sad reality is most of society is used to fat dogs (animals in general) and tell others their pet is fat because they love them so much.


And they are loving them to death. 

With a long coat and a blanket back I get 'what are they' a lot too. Havoc is a classic saddle so everyone knows what he is, but Max and KAyos often are not recognized as GSD's. I am always pleasantly surprised when people tell me what lovely German Shepherds they are.

I think I get a little miffed when folks as me what IT is and I have to say IT is a HER and she is a German Shepherd.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Someone insisted Nash could not be a purebred GSD because he was sable and they only come in black and tan colors.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

roach46 said:


> I was asked once about Max, "is that a real German Shepherd"?, I said no, its a fake from china


:rofl:

My boyfriend and I are cracking up over that one, I'm going to have to remember that. 
"No, I couldn't afford a real one so she's a cheap knock off..."


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Melgrj7 said:


> Someone insisted Nash could not be a purebred GSD because he was sable and they only come in black and tan colors.


That's when you whip out pictures of sables, fawns, whites, blacks, pandas, livers, and blues! LOL


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think if your GSD does not look like the completely traditional german shepherd(both ears erect, saddleback, black and tan, mask, etc) you should expect questions about its breed.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I've had those questions to because a lot of people didn't recognize my sables as purebreed.

Love the remark about China LOL. 

About the fat dogs: we've got so many dogs in the neighborhood it's insane. There are two German Shepherds and an Aussie that are to fat and they all said it is because of the winter fur. RRRRIGHT!
Sorry ladies... it is NOT because of the winter fur, they ARE to fat. 

I told the Shepherd lady that they need exercise and she was like "They run around a lot."
uhu... maybe half an hour, each day that is NOT! exercise so I told her "no, they need exercise, like running next to a bike or agility... running on the green for half an hour is not considered exercise."

Than she was like "But she is eating the other dogs food and the other dogs won't eat if I lock one of the away."
Well... you have a crate, just put one of them in the crate and leave the other one outside or you simply don't feed the white one. Trust me... if she's hungry, she'll eat. 

Some people feed their dogs into a eating problem.

My dogs have two chances to eat. If they miss them both I take away the food. I don't have any problems to feed them and it doesn't matter where I am. They know exactly "If I don't eat, she'll take it away."

Anyhow I hate the "oh it's just fur." comment. 
If you know dogs, you can tell that it is not always just fur. Especially once they start walking like a sausage and barely can get their legs off the ground.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Today at the park we ran into two labs who were so overweight. Probably a good 30 pounds over weight, it was sad. At least the owner recognized that they were overweight and was getting them out.


----------



## Waldershrek (Apr 20, 2009)

One of my pet peeves is when people always ask "Is that a police dog?" or "Can she smell drugs?" **** you Rin Tin Tin!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

roach46 said:


> I was asked once about Max, "is that a real German Shepherd"?, I said no, its a fake from china


they have those 

Kunming Dog

18th dog from top pic
Breed Types & Related Families

 besides that i cant even get my dog to eat that muchkibble to make her gain much weight


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

roach46 said:


> I was asked once about Max, "is that a real German Shepherd"?, I said no, its a fake from china


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I took Kamahi into TSC, and a lady walked by and asked "Is that a german shepherd mix?" 
I said "No, he's pure bred."
So she said... "Well I've never seen them with the long coats like that."

I had to just shake my head and walk away. Some people amaze me. Lol.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

one guy tried to tell me that Rayden was a mix when he was a baby. It was because his ears weren't up yet. He wouldn't believe that they weren't born with those giant pointy ears...


----------

